# Another Software Update Coming Soon



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Had to call Tech Support last night about a couple channels that had gone black screen but still had sound. Front panel reboot fixed that, which he said could happen with any of their receivers.

While we were talking he said be sure to turn off my 622 every night because they will be releasing another software update very soon to deal with several known problems. He didn't say which ones, but did mention a software related reboot problem. I had told him about the multiple daily reboots on my first 622 and that I had not had any since installing a replacement.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

BillJ said:


> ... they will be releasing another software update very soon to deal with several known problems. He didn't say which ones, but did mention a software related reboot problem. I had told him about the multiple daily reboots on my first 622 and that I had not had any since installing a replacement.


Yea! I'm keeping my fingers crossed. My first 622 rebooted at least 8 or more times a day. The replacement 622 didn't reboot at all the first 5 or 6 days but has rebooted a couple times a day the past 7 days or so. It also reboots faster than the first one. The rebooting problem is still quite annoying especially when I loose portions of recordings.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds like your 622 has epilepsy with all the reboots.:lol:


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I got bit by a bug last night and this morning. I had a program that I had recorded but was unable to play back. I opened the recording and got a black screen. Fast forwarding through it a bit showed a few frames but often the majority of the screen was black or purple with no audio. I selected a different program and that one played fine. Both where HD shows from my local networks over Dish. This morning I had the same playback problem so I rebooted the machine and it played the recorded show fine. Sounds like some sort of memory leak or corruption problem. I'm glad the rebooting fixes it but I hope Dish comes up with a real fix for the problem.

Other than that I'm glad to report I haven't had to reboot the 622 for about a week. That's a vast improvement from the last rev for me.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Sounds like your 622 has epilepsy with all the reboots.:lol:


Maybe this update will cure the VIP622 epilepsy putting Dish in the forefont of DVR epilepsy fight:uglyhamme


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

Let's hope this will also help with the sound/video choppiness with my local channels in HD. I have had the 622 for about a month now and this morning I had to reset the unit three times to attempt to get KUSA local to stop the machine gun sound stutter and the picture breaking up and "smearing". Finally turned off the TV and took a very deep breath. Switched to ESPN HD and it was fine. Hey, who needs the news anyway, right??


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Why are so many software updates necessary?


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Wheres muh 211 update  You guys had 2 already


----------



## Lorax (Apr 22, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> Why are so many software updates necessary?


this is pretty standard with HD stuff....We are in 1950's era SD comparatively. It took countless revisions & updates before my D* Samsung 360 was bugproof....It had choppy video, random reboots, etc....But once updated to stability it was wonderful....I am willing to wait with the 622 - its actually better in its early form than the D* receivers were upon rollout.

The ability to update remotely has allowed stuff to be cheaper and released earlier than ever before...Its a catch-22....Yeah, it cheaper, its faster - but its buggy.....we are in essence quality control beta testers.....But this has been happening for years in the computer industry - patches for programs, drivers, etc.....


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I still get regualar updates to Windows XP and application programs even after several years. 

I'm just happy E* is addressing the bugs quickly. New technologies always have problems at first. That's why I never buy a new car model the first year. But I'm very happy to have my 622 and willing to suffer a little while minor problems are worked out. And E* certainly handled the only major problem I had (multiple daily reboots) without hassle by replacing the unit.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Lorax said:


> this is pretty standard with HD stuff....We are in 1950's era SD comparatively. It took countless revisions & updates before my D* Samsung 360 was bugproof....It had choppy video, random reboots, etc....But once updated to stability it was wonderful....I am willing to wait with the 622 - its actually better in its early form than the D* receivers were upon rollout.
> 
> The ability to update remotely has allowed stuff to be cheaper and released earlier than ever before...Its a catch-22....Yeah, it cheaper, its faster - but its buggy.....we are in essence quality control beta testers.....But this has been happening for years in the computer industry - patches for programs, drivers, etc.....


The video stuttering problems that we all are complaining about occurs on all channels, SD, HD and rarely OTAs. It is not just an HD issue, unless you mean that the problem is appearing on HD equipment.

I, too, remain patiently watchful for the curative software to be issued.


----------



## Lorax (Apr 22, 2002)

DAG said:


> It is not just an HD issue, unless you mean that the problem is appearing on HD equipment.


Precisely.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Actually I have seen the stutter on all channels both satellite sd , hd, and ota channels. The reboot is the only way to make it go away till next time.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

BillJ said:


> While we were talking he said be sure to turn off my 622 every night because they will be releasing another software update very soon to deal with several known problems.


First time with D*... installed a week ago. I dont think I have turned it off at all yet. Should I turn it off at night? What about recordings I have scheduled?

Ron


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

D* = DirecTV
E* = Dish (EchoStar) 

I will assume you mean E*. It is always good practive to place the unit in standby when not in use. the 622 has a auto-standby option and also an option to check updated. Here is what I would do. 

1) Place your auto disable to the minimum
2) Placed your update time to be 1 hour + the auto disable time later than when you stop using the unit. 

This way if you forget the 622 will do it for you.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 7, 2006)

Opps... yes I did mean E*.

Thank you for the tips Ron. I will look into that tonight. Seems like a good plan and glad to know it will update in standby mode.

Ron


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh.. and :welcome_s ASOT.


----------

